# Cheap simple crypt



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I am starting to think about the crypt for my FCG. I want to keep it simple (I think) since I am going for more of a country graveyard. I have the picket type fence I built last year so I don't think an elaborate crypt would look right. All I know it the moment is that I am going to be rushed getting it done since I can't start till mid Sept on and my funds are about tapped out for this year. Any ideas are welcomed. I know I'm going to need help on this one.:googly:


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

The difficulty I see for you is that country graveyards don't have crypts. They tend to have very simple markers. If you try to build something too "country" it may end up looking like a double-wide outhouse. 

One thing you DO see in the country is a small church with a graveyard. Maybe you can make a scaled down church for your FCG. It will more or less look like a crypt but with a steeple and cross on top.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I get what you are saying GG. I don't think I will have the funds to go with a scaled down church. I have seen some pretty elaborate markers out here so I am still hopeful I can do this somehow. I am thinking country but more like a small town type country if you know what I mean. I do need to keep it pretty simple though since I am limited to a week to get it done and dont have many carpentry tools available as well.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Get 7 pallets, stand up 3 as a back and 2 sides and nail them together, repeat with an additional 3 pallets to make each wall 2 pallets high, and put the 7th on as a roof. Instant abandoned farmhouse type crypt.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

i like hj's idea....

'cept, id construct it upside down for stability. then flip it over. having the roof at the start I think would be the best way to stop any possible disasters of old pallets breaking


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

That just might work. I was actually thinking about using it as a small storage building in the off season since I am overrun by props now though. However if I can get the pallets for cheap of free I wouldn't mind being over run for just a bit longer till I can actually get a storage building.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

sorry, but what does you putting props into storage have to do with this?


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Beepem said:


> sorry, but what does you putting props into storage have to do with this?


Teary was looking into building a crypt that would double as storage in the off-season.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

ohh i guess i need to read messges fully more often lol...I see it now, sometimes i read things but dont really process it


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Yes Beepem, What Grapegrl(ty GG!) said. Right now I have props everywhere with no actual place to store them. My spare bedroom is completely full. I have props in my bedroom, kitchen, and livingroom as well. I am desperate for storage and am not going to be able to get one till the first of the year if I am lucky. It has gotten to the point that I have paths from each room. I simply cannot hold any more props till I get somewhere to store them.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Get you a cheap outdoor shed and cover it with old dead branches, like this


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Cheap outdoor shed?? Is there such a thing???? The best price so far I have found on one is $300.00. That it well out of my price range right now. lol


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I just thought the picture was applicable to your dilema of needing a country looking crypt for a ghost that could be used for storage.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh I gotcha now.

I could build a cave like structure instead of a crypt and just place it elsewere in the yard though. I have to do some more thinking now.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow thanks, that gives me a good idea for my bat cave.
I have plenty of dead trees i can pull up to make a cave from and some leftover moss and things . now i need to buy a long long extension cord.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

yep, you got it, just make a tent/TP with dead branches and hang the FCG in that. Whats more country than a ghost out in the sticks (snicker snicker)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about getting some cheap 1x4 and foam pieces and making something like that. If you don't have the foam pieces how about dry wall and then use some sealer on the dry wall.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

*has a vision* its blurry but.....

1" chicken wire, made into a cave shape....like a half a circle at the front, but comes down to the ground..so its basically a strecthed 1/4 sphere cover it with say monstermud or something, then cover it with dried dead grass....like half a giant bird nest! except scarier!

maybe a small fogger inside, a black light....fake owl on top? aww i wish i could say this better, i really have a cool idea


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Please take my cautionary tale for what it's worth.

Last year I was hell-bent for leather to have a crypt. Not wanting to spend much on it I went with a PVC framework skinned with foam board. All told I was into that crypt for less than $100.

It was completely free-standing - used 4' long rebar fence bars (the 1/4" rebar "T" posts) - had interlocking connection points - was braced top and bottom - supported the power supply and motor for my FCG - the ghost was hung - the lighting tested and working just fine.

Till IT happened.

A 60 MPH microburst / downdraft / whatever picked up the roof - threw it into the street shattering it - blew the walls to all four points of the compass simultaneously - ripped the spiderwire line through several tombstones - and BENT the rebar supports.

All within 3 hours of TOTing.

Needless to say I do not have a crypt any more (pics of the before and after on my site).

I am working on a much more substantial crypt made of 2x4s and plywood. It will be anchored to the ground with rebar (1/2") bent @ 90 degrees like tent stakes. The best part is it will still break down into 5 flats (counting the roof) or be left whole for storage. It will be (more or less) water proof and could function as a shed in the off season.

I told you all that to say this.

Don't build a cheap flimsy crypt. In the long run, even if you over spend the projected budget, you'll be much much happier. Now any crypt I build will automatically have an additional $100 tacked on to it because of building fast and cheap the first time.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good advice there Roadkill. I need a permanent shed anyways.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yah, good advice. I made mine last year and it took a lot. Even with the rain and wind it stood. I even had a controller in the roof and it didn't even get wet. So, it might be a good idea to save your pennies and get the crypt that you want.


----------

